# Where to post without offending others?



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just wondering - 

started AF today 30 days after last so seems very likely that I'll do a natural FET cycle in March - was going to join the March/April cycle buddies thread, but they are all chatting just now about how hard it is to be around/talk to pregnant people or people with kids...  so feel like I might not be welcome...  A shame, because I found cycle buddies were a lifeline during IVF#1.

So do I just post here?  Would like to think that there is still some support for doing it 2nd time around.

Thanks for your thoughts
Bec


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Come and join us on the 'another miracle' thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124157.345

There are several ladies who are cycling again, about to cycle or who are trying naturally.

Deb


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bec- please do come and join us on the March/April thread, our comments aren't aimed at anyone nor are meant to exclude people, honest I've cycled with a few of the girls on this thread before and they're lovely people and very welcoming x  x


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Just post where you feel comfortable hun x
There are plenty of different boards and you will fit in to many. Have a good browse.
I remember when I first came on here, I seemed to be so different from EVERYBODY!  ( I dont think there IS a board for those doing Foresight!), I constantly thought I was offending people (I actually do quite often!)
After a while you realise that this site is massive and has all sorts with all sorts of out looks.  
Its like starting college - you start off trying to be friends with everyone and then realise where you slot in!

Also - when I came back to this board after having DD I thought I would be unwelcome - but many ttc members say "Oh it's different when you have been through IF and have kids"

xx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi *Bec*,

You are very welcome to post here...we're all second timers and so really understand how you feel.

As for the rest of the site I'm sure you will be made welcome too...I know that I find BFPs, bumps and newborns hard but love to hear about FF'rs getting their dreams it makes mine seem achieveable.

Edna


----------

